# Is there a way to read links to the WaPo?



## limblips

I refuse to pay them $1.00 to read a link somebody provides.  Is there a secret to reading the links?  TYIA

Update:  I just saw the "unfurling thread but I don't see an answer to my question.


----------



## Grumpy

I have 5 different browsers (Firefox, Explorer, Edge, chrome and Pale Moon.) If there is something I really want to read and can't on FireFox, I just switch browsers.


----------



## TCROW

limblips said:


> I refuse to pay them $1.00 to read a link somebody provides.  Is there a secret to reading the links?  TYIA
> 
> Update:  I just saw the "unfurling thread but I don't see an answer to my question.



Simple solution: don't steal.


----------



## David

limblips said:


> I refuse to pay them $1.00 to read a link somebody provides.


I know the Wall Street Journal requires a subscription to read stories and the New York Times allows so many free stories per month, but I don't recall ever seeing a paywall on the Washington Post.

In any case, my philosophy  is that it is their content and if they want you to pay for it, it's not right to try to get it for free. I feel the same way about ad blockers.


----------



## Grumpy

Grumpy said:


> I have 5 different browsers (Firefox, Explorer, Edge, chrome and Pale Moon.) If there is something I really want to read and can't on FireFox, I just switch browsers.



Shows how often I read the WaPo..just noticed that there isn't 10 free articles a month anymore so ignore the above.


----------



## Grumpy

Friend told me a while back that if you have a military email address, you can sign up under that and get it for free. Don't know if that is still true.


----------



## vraiblonde

limblips said:


> I refuse to pay them $1.00 to read a link somebody provides.  Is there a secret to reading the links?  TYIA



Yes, but you have to be quick.  When you click on a WashPo story, look at the right side of the address bar and as soon as you see the little icon for Reader View, click it.  That takes you to a text version and bypasses the paywall.  As a bonus you won't have to see their ads and clickbait, either.


----------



## limblips

TCROW said:


> Simple solution: don't steal.


Trust me, the last place I would steal from is the WaPo.  I asked because when a person embeds a link the link has info they want us to know.  That is the only time I would ever read anything from the WaPo.


----------



## TCROW

limblips said:


> Trust me, the last place I would steal from is the WaPo.  I asked because when a person embeds a link the link has info they want us to know.  That is the only time I would ever read anything from the WaPo.



All embedded links are in theory information you might want to know. 

But that’s not a permission slip to steal. 

But you have to live with your own morality, not me. Have fun.


----------



## Bird Dog

"https://wapo.st/30daypass?code=VNZ-VKQ-HGJ-BMA"

Enjoy or not.....I had to put quotation marks to post


----------

